# Pictures from Dominica!



## bklynfmd (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I just want to share some shots I took while I was at school.

These were not edit in anyway. It was about sunset and the sun was already behind the ocean.





































In some pictures you can see lights in the background. Those are houses built on the side of the mountains.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Did you use ND filter? How many stops?


----------



## bklynfmd (Feb 22, 2011)

No filter at all. 
Here is the metadata: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5467154421/meta/in/photostream


----------



## DeaconG (Feb 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Cool shots! :thumbup:


----------

